# Dead Loma Colubre - results



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

My supposed male Loma Colubre got thinner and thinner every day.

Tried to feed it more - which didnt help of course.

after several days the animal died.


sent it to a amphibian special vet here in Berlin.


Result: 
- nematodes
- Chlamydophila


supposedly the chlamydophila killed it.


does anyone know what that exactly is? 

Google tells me it's a STD...


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, that's a real shame 

A little research came up with this paper on Chlamydia pneumoniae in clawed frogs, it may be of interest. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2640851/pdf/10756157.pdf


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

PumilioTurkey said:


> My supposed male Loma Colubre got thinner and thinner every day.
> 
> Tried to feed it more - which didnt help of course.
> 
> ...


Just know some generic stuff about it, heard about them in regards to zoonosis, as they are the pathogen in Psittacosis (Ornithose) in bird keepers. The (in)famous STD is due to Chlamydia trachomatis (Urethritis non gonorrhoica).

also found this as a free text, if thats of interest to you: http://vet.sagepub.com/content/44/2/144.long


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Are there any other frogs currently in the viv where this frog was? How long did you have the frog? Was it moved or shipped recently?


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Two animals.

Bought at Hamm in Sep 2014 from an importeur. So they're farmbred (or WC).

bought animals were in a separate tank for about 1,5 months before getting transfered into their main tank.

shortly after that the male (that turned out to be a female after vivisection) got thinner and thinner and eating less.


the 2nd animal is just the opposite - eats well and is a bit fat.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

sorry for your loss...but this is an interesting thread...how often does this occur in frogs...how would it be transmitted? Haven't read the links yet but was hoping for the Reader's Digest description....


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I suspected that, and you confirmed, that they have been recently shipped or moved. In addition, what you wrote about one frog eating and not the other only makes me believe that it was stress that cause your frog to have a proliferation of nematodes or perhaps some Protozoa in the gut. Most likely this could have been treated with metronidazole. The bacteria that was discovered is probably just a result of an intestinal blockage and was a secondary symptom that resulted in death of your frog. I would bet it was not the cause.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

ecichlid said:


> I suspected that, and you confirmed, that they have been recently shipped or moved. In addition, what you wrote about one frog eating and not the other only makes me believe that it was stress that cause your frog to have a proliferation of nematodes or perhaps some Protozoa in the gut. Most likely this could have been treated with metronidazole. The bacteria that was discovered is probably just a result of an intestinal blockage and was a secondary symptom that resulted in death of your frog. I would bet it was not the cause.


Ok, this post is really ridiculous... You are drawing conclusions on a single post of a Vets test result, frogs get thin and pass, WC and CB, lots of variables... Also WC and CB are exposed to the other animals around them and cross contamination. 
Pumilio Turkey I am sorry for your loss, all I can say is listen to your vet and ask him/her what to do concerning the surviving frog and your collection.
I wish you the best.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

No conclusions drawn. That's why I said "most likely" and "I would bet". That being said, I speak from experience and am very familiar with drugs like metronidazole and using them for treatment. But info think your advice of seeking the advice the advice of vet is very good advice. I too wish the OP the best of luck.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I tend to side with echiclid.

Since there were imported frogs it is most likely that the transport and stress has lead to the outbreak of roundworms.

since I have never heard about the Chlamidophila being letal in frogs.


the vet adviced to use Ivomec(Ivermectinum) on the other animal - though I am not sure about that since I have also read from other sources that it can lead to fatal results....


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

No sides taken, only friendly discussion here. 

Dr. David Frye is respected by many, including this novice frogkeeper. He recommends the following drugs be kept on hand as a first aid kit. His words below, not mine.

-Metronidizole is an antibacterial, antiprotozoal, and appetite stimulant. 

-Silversulfadiazene is a topical antibiotic and antifungal that promotes healing while discouraging scarring. It should be used on ALL skin lesions and costs $34 per ounce.

-Baytril is a strong systemic a strong antibiotic that needs to be mixed carefully. Mixed according to the size of the frog treated. Only a few drops are used daily.

-Panacur is a powdered dewormer. It is very safe and easy to use.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Silversulfadiazene I have succesfully used on Tinctorius that had skin bacterie.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

ecichlid said:


> No sides taken, only friendly discussion here.
> 
> Dr. David Frye is respected by many, including this novice frogkeeper. He recommends the following drugs be kept on hand as a first aid kit. His words below, not mine.
> 
> ...


Great information! I'd like to know how to dose these drugs.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree, this is just a discussion. I would recommend speaking to a vet with amphibian experience. IMO testing (fecals, PCR for chytrid) on the surviving frog *and QT protocols to be sure their is no cross contamination.*


----------

